# Year of Car??



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

is there anyway you can find out what year n so on.. with the VIN on the skyline??


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

zippo_zx said:


> is there anyway you can find out what year n so on.. with the VIN on the skyline??


I have a program called FAST, give me the vin and I will tell all.


----------



## Redeye (Aug 11, 2005)

where might i find the program "nissanfast" from??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Redeye said:


> where might i find the program "nissanfast" from??


You probably won't... It's hard to come by.. Just post the vin.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

it would start with either RB20 or RB25 wouldnt it?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ABuSD said:


> it would start with either RB20 or RB25 wouldnt it?


i dont believe so, in the US they are 16 digit numbers, but with the skyline converted ones, i dont even think they are 16 digits, but i dont believe it starts with the motor code.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I forgot, yeah it may be different cos we have our own ADR compliance plates, so it would differ from yours.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i just read that the US, imported cars use the chasis number as their vin number.


----------

